# Extech clamp on recall



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11067.html


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Zog said:


> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11067.html


That was posted here about a month ago.

Thanks anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

> Manufactured in: China


I'm shocked.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> I'm shocked.


yeah, that's what happens when you use that clamp.:jester:


----------

